# Klassenumfrage die 100ste



## Cmygo (18. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Aion-Community,

ich weiß, dass es diese Umfrage zigmal gibt, aber ich habe mir gedacht, dass nach dem letzten Beta-Event bestimmt einige ihre Meinung geändert haben, was die Wahl ihrer Klasse betrifft. Um eine neue möglichst genaue Einschätzung der Klassenverteilung zu erhalten, möchte ich euch jetzt noch einmal bitten uns mitzuteilen welche Klasse ihr nun zum Release als erstes erstellen und lvln wollt.
Generelle Erfahrung und solche aus der Beta, die euch bei der Wahl beeinflusst haben, könnt ihr gerne auch dazu schreiben.

Ich mache einfach mal den Anfang, muss euch allerdings sagen, dass mir das Beta-Event bei meiner Entscheidung nicht sonderlich weiter geholfen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte mir überlegt einen Jäger zu spielen, da ich dachte, dass sich an dieser Klasse nicht sehr viele Spieler heranwagen und ich kann nur bestätigen, dass er anfangs wirklich zäh zu lvln ist. Dann habe ich noch einen Magier angezockt, allerdings nicht so weit, ich muss aber sagen, dass sich das lvln mit ihm sehr viel einfacher gestaltet hat, einziges Manko sind die Downtimes, wenn man kein Mana mehr hat.
Aber da ich am 25.09. sowieso mit Freunden zusammen anfangen werde, wird es hoffentlich einfacher den Jäger zu lvln, also bleibe ich bei meiner anfänglichen Klassenwahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So dann berichtet doch mal was ihr so erlebt habt und ob ihr euch nachträglich umentschieden habt, bin schon gespannt ob sich starke Veränderungen erkennen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
C


----------



## Luxunce (18. August 2009)

Für mich war eigentlich klar das ich nen Kleriker spiele. Aber mein Bruder hat mich für dieses wochenende auf den Zauberer aufmerksam gemacht, vorher war das ein no-go für mich da ich in den meisten MMOSimme caster gezockt habe. Aber hab mich auf anhin in ihn verliebt. Hab noch nie einen Zauberer/Magier gespielt der für mich den Glasman effekt so gut rübergebracht hat. Und mit dem Kettensystem ist es auch etwas ganz anderes.

Werde also zu 99% nen Zauberer machen. Aber drauf wetten würde ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (18. August 2009)

Werde einen Jäger oder einen Beschwörer zocken


----------



## Lulano (18. August 2009)

Main: Kantor

ich war begeistert als ich n video über den kantor gesehn hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Twink wird wohl Zauberer oder Beschwörer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bibl88k (18. August 2009)

Templer wird Main, Kleriker warscheinlich Twink.


----------



## pbast6 (18. August 2009)

Lustig,

20% Ranger wovon warscvheinlich 90% nicht Level 50 sehen wird. Ich glaub mein Guide hat falsche hoffnungen erweckt...aber warscheinlich Interpretiere ich da zu viel rein...


----------



## Laramos (19. August 2009)

Sind ja derbe viele die Jäger spielen wollen. Ich finde der Jäger ist eine der am Schwersten zu levelnden Klasse und werden mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit mangelwahre sein.
In AION sind die Klassen nicht alle so wie man denkt. Nehmen wir mal den Beschwörer, viele denken er ist nen DD - doch seine stärken liegen eher im CC und Gegner schwächen.

Naja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

Ich Persönlich werde einen Kleriker spielen.


----------



## Cmygo (19. August 2009)

Ich muss mich meinen beiden Vorrednern anschließen, dachte eigentlich es würde eher wenige Jäger geben. Diese Vermutung was auch ein Grund, warum ich diese Klasse spielen wollte, hatte nämlich keine Lust auf Gladiator oder Zauberer, deren Server-Population bei gefühlten 50% liegt. ^^ Aber mir sind am Wochenende generell viele Jäger über den Weg gelaufen, was mich schon erstaunt hat.

Naja mal schauen wie sich das ganze noch weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. August 2009)

Naja diese Umfrage is ja au net im Ansatz represäntativ....das quasi ne Teilerhebung der Stimmung im buffed Forum..kannst davon ausgehen das die meist gespietle Klasse der Sorc sein wird...


----------



## Sin (19. August 2009)

Umfragen sind nur dann wirklich brauchbar, wenn viele Leute abstimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es kann ja nunmal vorkommen, dass gerade diejenigen abstimmten die Ranger spielen, aber die Spiritmaster diese Umfrage ignorieren, so kommt es halt zu einem umgleichgewicht.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (19. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Umfragen sind nur dann wirklich brauchbar, wenn viele Leute abstimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Umfragen sind immer brauchbar, wenn man eindeutig deklariert, was man damit erreichen möchte. Selbstverständlich ist diese Umfrage in keinem Fall repräsentativ, wenn sie sich auf die gesamte Spielerschaft beziehen sollte. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass der Ersteller einfach die Stimmung im Buffed-Forum einfangen möchte. Damit könnte man z.B. Vergleiche zu Umfragen in anderen Foren herstellen und daraus evtl. weitere Schlüsse über Vorlieben und Beeinflussung ziehen.
Du siehst, so sinnfrei ist die Umfrage hier überhaupt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knorpelbauch (19. August 2009)

Ich werd Druide und Eleschami spielen ^^


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

Knorpelbauch schrieb:


> Ich werd Druide und Eleschami spielen ^^



Bisschen Spam oder  ?


Aber ich werde (wie schon gesagt ) jetzt als einen Jäger und als Twink Beswörer nehmen  und später noch nen Kantor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (19. August 2009)

Lol?
19 Leute wollen Jäger spielen x.X
Das wäre für mich ein Grund es nicht zu tun!


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

Oh ja gar nicht gesehen also jäger ist scheiße ich spiel Kantor ^^


----------



## Geige (19. August 2009)

Nein so war das auch wieder nicht gemeint,...
Ich meinte nur sollten es zu Release wirklich 22% Jäger sein wäre das ein Grund
für mich diese Klasse nicht zu spielen, da eine zu überlaufene Klasse nicht wirklich Vorteilhaft für
den Spieler dahinter ist!
Aber ich schieb das Ergebniss jetzt eifnach mal darauf, dass sich hier viele Jäger Fans tummeln,
da es in größeren Umfragen doch zum Glück etwas anders aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (19. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur sollten es zu Release wirklich 22% Jäger sein wäre das ein Grund
> für mich diese Klasse nicht zu spielen, da eine zu überlaufene Klasse nicht wirklich Vorteilhaft für
> den Spieler dahinter ist!


Wenn du gut bist, ist es egal, ob 5% oder 80% der Spieler deine Klasse spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Wenn du gut bist, ist es egal, ob 5% oder 80% der Spieler deine Klasse spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, nicht ganz, gibt Ausnahmen, zumindest in Wow, wenn jemand die momentane "Fotm" Klasse spielst ist es scheinbar egal ob er/sie schon seit Release oder seit 2Monaten spielt, von vielen Leuten wird man automatisch als "Gimp" abgestempelt, war vor allem bei den Todesrittern so...es gab einige sehr, sehr gute...meint ihr die haben mal für eine Instanz nen Platz gefunden? Das hieß es immer...Dks sind eh alles gimps... 
Ohne eine Gilde ging da fast nichts.


----------



## Geige (19. August 2009)

Und genau sollche Zustände fürchte ich auch!
In WoW (bitte jetzt nicht gleich als Fanboy abstempeln) erging es dem dortigem Jäger so!
Sehr viele Spielten die Klasse, auch sehr viele Kiddys ->große wahrscheinlichkeit auf
schlechten Hunter zu treffen ->Jäger als Klasse wurde unbeliebt, weil es viele Leute gab die ihn
nicht spielen konnten.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. August 2009)

Man kann sich durch gutes benehmen / Spielleistungen immer von anderen absetzen.
Vielleicht wird man nicht sooft in eine Instanz mitgenommen, aber man kann sich langsam einen Ruf erarbeiten, und so auch was machen.
Generell wird wohl jeder der Raiden gehen will, eine Gilde haben.
Und in kleinen Instanzen wird wohl eh nich zwischen DD´s entschieden, weil die eine Klasse besser is als die andere ( hauptsache man schaffts ^^ )

Und die Umfrage hier kann man ja keinesfalls represäntativ nennen, da sich in buffed doch wohl eher die Minderheit der deutschen/oder generellen Aion spieler findet.
nichtsdestotrotz interessant zu sehen, was ihr so spielen werdet^^


----------



## pbast6 (19. August 2009)

Ich werd trozdem Ranger spielen....
Hab mich schon so in die Klasse reingefuchst und verliebt das ich sogar nen Guide geschrieben hab und das ist mir in 3 Jahren als Schattenpriester(beste Klasse und Skillung!) nie in den Sinn gekommen.
Ich glaub aber das die meißten glauben das ab 30 der Ranger einfach wird.... aber es muss weiterhin gekitet werden nur das man nicht mehr so oft alles Skills auf CD hat.
Wer nicht wirklich auf 50 nen Ranger Spielen will wird nicht auf 50 kommen, Die ersten 10 Level sind die schwiriegsten im Spiel und danach wirds auch net besser. Vor allem das Grinden an höherleveligen Mobs is ne tortur wen der Snare mal wieder Bugt(schaden macht er aber) und der Level 30 Abyss Mob hinter meinem Level 26er Ranger her Sprinter. Dabei macht es mir dan aber auch doppelt Spass nen 30 Templer 10! Minuten lang rumzukiten weil ich kein Schaden macht und er auch nur selten. Ständig Tränke und es wolllt nie aufhören bis er mich dann doch erwicht hat... .
Auch mit 50 im Endgame ist er alles andere als einfach im Vergeich mit anderen Klassen(nicht das die anderen Einfach sind) sondern verdammt schwer weil man in (ernst)Millisekunden entscheiden muss was man macht.
Wem man Gegen nen Caster zum Beispiel kämpft muss man wären des Jumpshot auch mal umendscheiden um den Gegner zu Stunnen oder doch zu Silencen. Und im Vergleich dazu kann ein Assasine nen Mage einfach umrotzen wen er Skill hat(ich weiß mit viel Glück kann das ein Ranger auch aber halt viel Glück).
Auch ein großes Problem wird sein das der Schaden vom Ranger sehr Random ist. Also kann ein Skill 500 Schaden machen aber auch gleichzeitig für 500 Kritisch sein oder auch wird angegeben das der Schaden zwischen 300 und 315 liegt aber nur 290 Schaden macht. Wird übrigens hoffentlich gefixt.
Der Ranger ist und bleibt auch mit 1,5 nur eine Liebhaberklasse die zum Spielen sehr viel Skill brauchen wird!


----------



## Ceset (20. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Der Ranger ist und bleibt auch mit 1,5 nur eine Liebhaberklasse die zum Spielen sehr viel Skill brauchen wird!



Hat er wirklich einen Skill, der diese tolle Animation aus dem offiziellen Video zur Klassenvorschau hat? So eine Art Multishot, wo der Ranger sich verdreifacht und alle drei gleichzeitig schießen? Allein dafür bin ich schon in Versuchung <3

Ich bin noch nicht ganz entschlossen, grundsätzlich ist meine erste Wahl Kleriker und Assassine. Alte Gewohnheit, in WOW warens auch Priester und Schurke und die dynamische Spielweise eines Melees finde ich einfach sehr interessant und herausfordernd.
Beim Kleriker habe ich Bedenken, dass es sehr viele geben könnte, da er in den Anfangsleveln sehr stark ist und ich habe in der Beta auch viele Priester gesehn.
Beim Assa bleiben die üblichen Befürchtungen: 1. potentielle Kiddie/Gankerclass
2. die Klasse wird einen schlechten Ruf haben (siehe 1.) und man wird doppelt so lange doppelt so gut spielen müssen, um sich als positive Ausnahme zu etablieren und lange aufgrund von Vorurteilen benachteiligt sein, z.B. beim Aufbau von Instanzgruppen.
3. Man wird letztendlich kaum kämpfen, sondern auf der Suche nach geeigneten Gegnern stundenlang herumschleichen und dabei ständig aufgedeckt und um den einzigen Vorteil beraubt (vgl. Schurke im AV).


----------



## afrael (20. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Ich werd trozdem Ranger spielen....
> Hab mich schon so in die Klasse reingefuchst und verliebt das ich sogar nen Guide geschrieben hab und das ist mir in 3 Jahren als Schattenpriester(beste Klasse und Skillung!) nie in den Sinn gekommen.
> Ich glaub aber das die meißten glauben das ab 30 der Ranger einfach wird.... aber es muss weiterhin gekitet werden nur das man nicht mehr so oft alles Skills auf CD hat.
> Wer nicht wirklich auf 50 nen Ranger Spielen will wird nicht auf 50 kommen, Die ersten 10 Level sind die schwiriegsten im Spiel und danach wirds auch net besser. Vor allem das Grinden an höherleveligen Mobs is ne tortur wen der Snare mal wieder Bugt(schaden macht er aber) und der Level 30 Abyss Mob hinter meinem Level 26er Ranger her Sprinter. Dabei macht es mir dan aber auch doppelt Spass nen 30 Templer 10! Minuten lang rumzukiten weil ich kein Schaden macht und er auch nur selten. Ständig Tränke und es wolllt nie aufhören bis er mich dann doch erwicht hat... .
> ...



OMG so schwer wird er schon nicht sein .
Klar er ist ein bisschen schwerer sein wie andere KLassen aber so schwer ?
Und man braucht für jede Klasse Skill.


----------



## Danf (20. August 2009)

Also, ich hab WoW seit anfang an Hunter gespielt, hab mich nach deinem (pbast6) auf hardcorelvln eingestellt, die ganze zeit mit mobs am arsch in den nächsten ob zu rennen etc.

dann hab ich gespielt, und gespielt..
und Ranger war echt einfach zu spielen.

Aber für alle die Ranger spielen wollen: wenn ihr Klicker seit braucht ihr gar nich ers anfangen..



MFG
Danf


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Also, ich hab WoW seit anfang an Hunter gespielt, hab mich nach deinem (pbast6) auf hardcorelvln eingestellt, die ganze zeit mit mobs am arsch in den nächsten ob zu rennen etc.
> 
> dann hab ich gespielt, und gespielt..
> und Ranger war echt einfach zu spielen.
> ...



Kein Klicker braucht Aion anzufangen.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Kein Klicker braucht Aion anzufangen.


Wieso nicht?


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?



Weil die Finger bald abfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ist doch um einiges mehr zu "klicken" als bei den meisten Klassen in Wow (nicht alle in allen Situationen, aber im großen und ganzen schon).


----------



## Orcinus Orca (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Weil die Finger bald abfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sicher, man wird meistens viele der Skills einsetzen können, aber für manche Spieler ist es eben angenehmer mit hoher Präzision und Geschwindigkeit die Skills anzuklicken, als die Finger mit Tastenkombinationen zu verknoten. Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich benutze beide Methoden und bin auf diese Weise vermutlich sogar einen Tick schneller, als die Spieler, die nur eine der Methoden nutzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Sicher, man wird meistens viele der Skills einsetzen können, aber für manche Spieler ist es eben angenehmer mit hoher Präzision und Geschwindigkeit die Skills anzuklicken, als die Finger mit Tastenkombinationen zu verknoten. Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich benutze beide Methoden und bin auf diese Weise vermutlich sogar einen Tick schneller, als die Spieler, die nur eine der Methoden nutzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich benutzt ebenfalls beides, aber nur klicken alleine ist relativ langsam, vor allem wenn man öfters Ziele wechseln etc muss, weil "Tab" ist im Massenpvp sone Sache...da ist zum Beipsiel schnelles klicken die bessere Möglichkeit. Wer aber grade jemand anwählt kann keine Skills nutzten, Tastaturleute schon.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich benutzt ebenfalls beides, aber nur klicken alleine ist relativ langsam, vor allem wenn man öfters Ziele wechseln etc muss, weil "Tab" ist im Massenpvp sone Sache...da ist zum Beipsiel schnelles klicken die bessere Möglichkeit. Wer aber grade jemand anwählt kann keine Skills nutzten, Tastaturleute schon.


Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig. Tendeziell könntest du Recht haben, aber ein alter Freund von mir, der professionell WC3 spielte, brachte es ohne Probleme zustande, in einer Sekunde zwei zielsichere Klicks in zwei entgegengesetzten Bildschirmecken zu platzieren, wobei er mit Tastenkombinationen weniger zurechtkam.
Selbst wenn jemand langsam klickt, aber seine Klasse besser versteht, als der Gegner, kann er gewinnen. Es wäre falsch zu behaupten, dass Klicker kein Aion spielen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (20. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig. Tendeziell könntest du Recht haben, aber ein alter Freund von mir, der professionell WC3 spielte, brachte es ohne Probleme zustande, in einer Sekunde zwei zielsichere Klicks in zwei entgegengesetzten Bildschirmecken zu platzieren, wobei er mit Tastenkombinationen weniger zurechtkam.
> Selbst wenn jemand langsam klickt, aber seine Klasse besser versteht, als der Gegner, kann er gewinnen. Es wäre falsch zu behaupten, dass Klicker kein Aion spielen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt IMMER und ÜBERALL ausnahmen.. es gab bei wow sogar krieger+krieger teams die auf 2350+ gespilet haben..

außerdem meine frage: was heißt professionel spielen? 

angenommen wir nehmen "Amateur" und "Profi"

Der "Profi" bekommt immer Geld für das was er tut. der amateur bekommt kein Geld dafür, ergo ist er a) zus chlecht oder b) macht es als freizeitbeschäftigung und ist totzdem gut.

Denn soweit ich weiß spielen viele Amateure mindestens genausogut wie Profis...



			
				Orcinus schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre falsch zu behaupten, dass Klicker kein Aion spielen können.



Ist es nicht...
auf 100 GUTE Tastaturspieler kommt maximal 1 Klicker


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (20. August 2009)

Hab bisher immer Sorcerer (Zauberer) gezockt...
Der war zwar anfangs ganz lustig, hab mit kiten sehr viel solo geschafft (sogar elite mobs als ich ca. 3 lvls über denen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ich schwankte zwischen beschwörer, gladi und zauberer...
aber ich bin irgendwie einfach ned so der der wegläuft, ich brauch einfach ne meele klasse, deshalb fiehl zauberer weg, und beschwörer, auch wenn das pet geil is, auch raus, also gladi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig. Tendeziell könntest du Recht haben, aber ein alter Freund von mir, der professionell WC3 spielte, brachte es ohne Probleme zustande, in einer Sekunde zwei zielsichere Klicks in zwei entgegengesetzten Bildschirmecken zu platzieren, wobei er mit Tastenkombinationen weniger zurechtkam.
> Selbst wenn jemand langsam klickt, aber seine Klasse besser versteht, als der Gegner, kann er gewinnen. Es wäre falsch zu behaupten, dass Klicker kein Aion spielen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit dem klicken bei Strategiespielen ging mir immer genauso, daran hab ich schon nicht mehr gedacht, habe schon mehere Jahre keine mehr gespielt...nur noch MMOs und als Abwechslung, Star Wars/Star Trek Shooter^^.

Das die Fähigkeiten am Ende entscheiden ist klar, darauf bin ich auch nicht eingegangen, aber in den meisten Fällen ist die Tastatur einfach schneller, wobei ich grade Skills auf Taste 4 und 5, sowie die anderen "schlecht" erreichbaren, wie H,B etc oder manche der Shift+XYZ irgendwas Kombinationen mit der Maus nutzten, oft jedoch würde brauche ich die Maus um meinen Cha richtig zu bewegen (Sichtrichtung), oder etwas auszuwählen.


----------



## Sin (21. August 2009)

Bei mir ist es ganz einfach: Untere beiden Leisten werden mit Tastatur bedient, Trinkets, bzw rechte spalte am rand mit der Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (21. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Es gibt IMMER und ÜBERALL ausnahmen.. es gab bei wow sogar krieger+krieger teams die auf 2350+ gespilet haben..


Das ist mir klar. Mir ging es aber darum, dass man nicht verallgemeinern sollte, was hier geschah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit deinem Vergleich kann ich (zum Glück) nichts anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danf schrieb:


> außerdem meine frage: was heißt professionel spielen?
> 
> angenommen wir nehmen "Amateur" und "Profi"
> 
> ...


Es bedeutet das, was du vermutest.



Danf schrieb:


> Ist es nicht...
> auf 100 GUTE Tastaturspieler kommt maximal 1 Klicker


Ich möchte mich nicht über Statistiken streiten, auch wenn deine Angabe an den Haaren herbeigezogen zu sein scheint. Es geht mir um das, was ich ganz oben geschrieben habe und somit ist eine Diskussion auch unnötig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

Da es wohl 8 slots geben wird werde ich jede Klasse auf 50 leveln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anfangen werde ich aber mit einem Assassinen oder Gladiator.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (21. August 2009)

Dann bist du aber beschäftigt o.O


----------



## Maugaran (21. August 2009)

naja wenn das Ziel bei dir im Spiel das lvl aller Charaktere ist viel Spaß ^^ Ich könnte das nicht.


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2009)

Gladiator, bin's gewohnt das dickes in der Hand zu haben und an forderster Front zu stehen. Was also sonst?*g* Die Zahnstocher von der Assel... ne danke (:


----------



## Kardiff (23. August 2009)

Für mich war es schon immer klar und es ändert sich nichts daran -----> Beschwörer ftw

Es ist mir auch egal, dass es momentan als eher schwach gilt oder nicht der ober DD ist

Ich mag den support und war schon immer ein fan von Klassen mit Pets


----------



## jay390 (24. August 2009)

Also anfangen werd ich definitiv mit einem Kleriker, weil mir das heilen einfach taugt und die Klasse auch beim leveln gut ist. Auf jeden Fall werd ich mir aber auch einen Gladiator machen. Fand ich in der Beta super und hatte ja auch schon in WoW einen DD Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich werd ich auch noch ein paar andere Twinks machen, aber die 2 Klassen haben absolute priorität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (24. August 2009)

Werde noch die OB benutzen um mich zwischen den 3, von mir favorisierten Klassen zu entscheiden.
Jäger steht bei mir atm an oberster Stelle, gefolgt vom Beschwörer und der Templer bildet das Schlusslicht.

Den Templer würde ich schon ganz gerne spielen, jedoch will ich keine Klasse spielen, der im PvP kaum, bis garkeine Beachtung geschenkt wird. Deswegen erstmal OB und sich selbst nen Bild machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogl (24. August 2009)

Werde zu 100% einen Kantor auf Seite der Asmodier spielen.
Ob ich Open Beta überhaupt spielen soll oder mir den Genuss für Live aufheben soll bin ich mir aber noch gar nicht so sicher.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (25. August 2009)

also ich mache mir nen gladiator als main, das schon mal klar, und als twink nehm ich dann nen zauberer oder nen assassin


----------



## Legitor (25. August 2009)

Ich find es immer lustig, wenn leute jetzt schon ihre twinks planen,..

Bin erstmal froh, wenn ich meinen Ranger hochgespielt habe,...

und dann vielleicht irgendwann noch nen Kleriker


----------



## Squizzel (25. August 2009)

Na du planst deinen Twink doch auch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Die Umfrage hier fällt hier zum Teil ganz anders als die von Aion Welten aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Asmo Kantor <3
mein Freund zockt Assassin


Aber eine Heilerklasse in Aion zu spielen ist ohnehin die größte Herausforderung überhaupt (ok, Kantor ist eher der Supporter der neben den Melees an der Front dmg austeilt und nur beim Heal aushilft wenns nicht mehr reicht). Ich hatte seit PreBC Priester gespielt, aber ich stecke ungern in der Haut der Kleriker wenns ums Heilen geht.Wird sich ja noch zeigen bei Release wie damit umgegangen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valin dX (30. August 2009)

hab vorher WoW gespielt als Mage
da iwie ne grp zufinden war ziemlich heavy wenn nich grad gilde mitkam
deswegen fiel meine wahl dann doch scho ziemlich klein aus (zwischen Templer und kleriker)
da mir nahkapfklassen nich sooooo liegen werde ich wohl nen kleriker zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mahl schaun man kann ja auch twinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: türlich die klasse vergessen :/ 
        da nen paar leute aus meiner wow gilde auch aufhöhrn und allle asmodier zocken wolln
        vorher hatte ich immer bissil überlegt, da war ich mir dann doch ziemlich sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (30. August 2009)

ich persönlich schwanke noch immer zwischen Kantor und beschwörer....

Beide Klassen gefallen mir. Denke mal ich werde es im Auge behalten wie sich das entwickelt und dann wohl die Klasse nehmen die nicht so stark gespielt wird. bei WoW spielte ich lange zeit paladin, bis der durch patches so stark aufgemotzt wurde das es gefühle 50 % palas auf den server gab -.-    mag keine mainstream klasse spielen.

Beim Beschwörer hört man ja das er "schwach" sein soll, jedoch heben seine Pets dieses manko ja wieder auf. Und pet klassen sind extrem beliebt :X


naja mal gucken.


----------



## BenklaY (31. August 2009)

hmmm war iwie klar das die tanks am wenigsten sind laut umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich templer auf asmodier seite ^^
obwohl ich schwer am hin un her zweifeln war ob templer oder assasin ... naja eins von beiden wirds nun werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einer halt als main der andere als twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so long
BenklaY


----------



## Kevvulk (31. August 2009)

BenklaY schrieb:


> hmmm war iwie klar das die tanks am wenigsten sind laut umfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tanks werden immer am wenigsten gespielt, gibt nicht soviele Leute die sich gerne die Schläge einkassieren wollen nur damit die "faulen DDs" Schaden machen können ohne aua schreien zu müssen :X

Naja, templer wäre auch noch so ne Sache. Noch nie einen tank gespielt bisher.  Aber der templer soll ja im PvP nicht so brauchbar sein, zumindest im Solopvp. Ja ich weiß Aion ist ein gruppenspiel aber wenn ich abends mal für eine Stunde oder so on gehen will möchte ich auch gern in der Zeit bisschen was selber machen können ohne die hälfte der zeit eine gruppe dafür zu finden :X

Naja. mal gucken wie das im Spiel aussehen wird, denke schon das es genug Templer geben wird im Spiel. Dafür sehen die Rüstungen einfach zu geil aus ^^


----------



## Norjena (31. August 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Naja, templer wäre auch noch so ne Sache. Noch nie einen tank gespielt bisher.  Aber der templer soll ja im PvP nicht so brauchbar sein, zumindest im Solopvp. Ja ich weiß Aion ist ein gruppenspiel aber wenn ich abends mal für eine Stunde oder so on gehen will möchte ich auch gern in der Zeit bisschen was selber machen können ohne die hälfte der zeit eine gruppe dafür zu finden :X



Genau andersrum, im 1v1 ist der Templer eine der stärksten Klassen, aber im Open/Massenpvp wird ein einfach ignoriert, er macht spürbar weniger Schaden als ein DD, und seine Schtzskill gehen fast alle nur wenn er Angriffe geblockt hat, wird er nicht angegriffen, kann er kaum etwas machen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. August 2009)

Musst dich beim Templar eben auf die unwissenheit anderer Spieler verlassen das sie auf dich drauf hauen...sobald das passiert kannste auch gut DMG fahren....ansonsten biste quasi nen dumm dumm geschoss ohne ziel^^


----------



## Kevvulk (31. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Musst dich beim Templar eben auf die unwissenheit anderer Spieler verlassen das sie auf dich drauf hauen...sobald das passiert kannste auch gut DMG fahren....ansonsten biste quasi nen dumm dumm geschoss ohne ziel^^



Wie ist das mit den templer im Gruppenspiel dann ? sagen wir mal in der Gruppe sind 2 templers. Einer macht den Tank. kann der zweite templer "einigermaßen" vernünftig dmg raushauen oder ist er dann eher wie das fünfte rad am wagen ?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. August 2009)

2 Templar in einer Gruppe für ne Ini oder nen Elitegebiet ist sinnfrei.Ein Templar haut niemals nen vergleichbaren DMG zu einem DD raus und 2 Tanks brauchste i.d.R. au net....von daher...


----------



## Norjena (31. August 2009)

Ich glaub nachm Templer als Main twink ich noch Kantor^^, irgendwie hats mir der angetan...


----------



## Kevvulk (31. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> 2 Templar in einer Gruppe für ne Ini oder nen Elitegebiet ist sinnfrei.Ein Templar haut niemals nen vergleichbaren DMG zu einem DD raus und 2 Tanks brauchste i.d.R. au net....von daher...



Danke für die Antwort. Dann wird der Templer bei mir wenn überhaupt nen Twink ^^

Kantor wird wohl meine Wahl als Main sein. mt 2h Stab rumzuprügeln hat style :X


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. August 2009)

Ich bin immernoch net sicher was ich spielen will...ob templar oder ranger -.- schande....


----------



## Kayzu (31. August 2009)

Werde mich auch nach der OB Final entscheiden.
Muss mit die Änderungen mit 1.5 nochmal anschauen.

Im Boot sind gerade.

Ranger
Gladiator
Kantor

wobei die Reihenfolge in der Auflistung nichts zu sagen hat.

Ich tendiere zum Kantor, wobei ich schon jmd bin der auch gern mal mehr Schaden macht und nicht nur der supporter bin.
Deswegen bezweifle ich dass es der Kantor wird.


----------



## kekei (31. August 2009)

Als Liebhaber des WoW-Palas (ja wirklich!) werde ich mich wohl erstmal am Kantor probieren.


----------



## Norjena (31. August 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> Als Liebhaber des WoW-Palas (ja wirklich!) werde ich mich wohl erstmal am Kantor probieren.
> Voraussichtlich DD, aber mal sehen^^



Der Kantor ist kein Pala, und es gibt keine "Skillbäume", der Kantor ist ein buffender Melee mit rudimentärer Heilung und Schaden. Aber kein Vergleich zum Wow Pala, weder von der Stärke, noch vom Gameplay, noch vom Hintergrund.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Der Kantor ist kein Pala, und es gibt keine "Skillbäume", der Kantor ist ein buffender Melee mit rudimentärer Heilung und Schaden. Aber kein Vergleich zum Wow Pala, weder von der Stärke, noch vom Gameplay, noch vom Hintergrund.



glücklicherweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zetho (31. August 2009)

Ich weiß es halt immer noch nicht...Gladiaoter, Assassine oder Kantor. Denke mal das wird sich dann während der OB klären.
Am Ende werd' ich sowieso alle drei spielen, aber ich weiß halt noch nicht wen ich mainen will.


----------



## Lilynight (16. September 2009)

*Ich werde Kleriker bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..Irgendwie ist Heilklasse für mich das richtige und spiele diese als Main in jedem Spiel.*


----------



## Almasor (16. September 2009)

Ich werde erst Beschwörer spielen und dann recht fix noch einen Jäger, einen Zauberer, einen Kantor und einen Gladiator hochziehen.


----------



## Rayon (16. September 2009)

Almasor schrieb:


> Ich werde erst Beschwörer spielen und dann recht fix noch einen Jäger, einen Zauberer, einen Kantor und einen Gladiator hochziehen.


Wir sprechen uns in ein, anderthalt Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bleib wie bereits in der Open Beta beim Gladiator, irgendwann mal einen Beschwörer dann noch. ;>


----------



## Phlaire (16. September 2009)

warum wollen jetzt die meisten plötzlich jäger spielen? in den betas haben alle den gladi und sorc gezockt, gladi weil er doch so schöne skills a la in die luft werfen hat und sorc wegen dem dmg. hoffe das wird nicht wieder so wie in wow damals..


----------



## Kwink123 (16. September 2009)

Sehr schön ausbalanciert


----------



## Rayon (16. September 2009)

Jäger kann halt richtig nett kiten, wenn mans kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (17. September 2009)

Mich würd immernoch interessieren, ob wirklich jeder das votet, was er auch spielen wird ^^


----------



## Orego (17. September 2009)

Jäger bleibt eben die meistgespielte Klasse^^  
<Kantor


----------



## Das_T (17. September 2009)

Also ich werde aufjedenfall einen Beschwörer spielen ! Ich Liebe Pet Klassen einfach und ich find es nicht so schlimm wenn es ein paar zu viele von meiner Sorte gibt ! Da ich zusammen mit meinen Freunden spiele und die Rollenabgesprochen sind !

Wobei dieses Umfrage Ergebnis hier sich nicht gerade deckt mit den anderen Umfragen die ich so gelesen habe !

Liegt wohl daran das so wenig abgestimmt haben ^^ aber trotzdem ^^ !


----------



## Almasor (17. September 2009)

@Rayon

naja ich weiß, dass das ein arg hochgestecktes Ziel ist, aber ich bin halt ehrgeizig^^


----------



## serius1607 (17. September 2009)

Assasin main /gladi Twink!


----------



## Kayzu (19. September 2009)

werde Sorc und Gladi spielen, wobei ich nicht sagen kann was als Main. 
Habe bis jetzt immer Melees gespielt und finds auch irgendwie geiler im getümmel.

Nur mit Aion wollt ich eigentlich mal was anderes machen.
hab beide bis lvl 20 gespielt und sind beide richtig geil.


----------



## Rorre (30. September 2009)

kurze frage.. gibts nen thread wo alle klassen ausführlich erklärt werden und gesagt wird was wer macht und wie er in der gruppe egal ob pvp oder pve agiert? Wäre sehr über einen Link zu so einem Thread dankbar. Danke


----------



## Holywandrenner (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke das man von noch etwas weniger Templern und Klerikern ausgehen kann da wohl alle die hier im Buffedforum unterwegs sind auch schon irgendein anderes MMO gespielt haben und somit wissen das Tanks und Heiler Mangelware sein werden und dadurch etwas mehr Spieler solche werden als die Kompletten Neulinge auf dem MMO-Gebiet die sich bei den DDs denken imbaroxxorboxxerroflmaopwnxorz die Klasse macht den Schaden überhaupt und ist drum die beste...


----------



## Zafric (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich zocke Sorc und habe die Entscheidung kein bisserl bereut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Besonders mit 31 nochmal nen klasse boost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

